# Deane's equipment



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

Marantz SR780 receiver
Panasonic AE-900U projector
Velodyne FSR-18 Sub
Atlantic Technology 370THX speakers
Panasonic BD-30 Blu-ray player
Custom Designed motorized masking system
Pronto TSU-2000 remote
BFD Feedback Destroyer DSP-1100P
Ocelot control system
Hunter Douglas EasyRise motorized blackout blinds


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice setup Deane. I have Atlantic Technology in my HT as well. Gotta love em.

matteo


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup. My brother has always been into Marantz and loves them, i think he's on his third model in 5 yrs. (due to upgrading of coarse).


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Always good to hear what people think. The receiver is getting a little outdated now. Times change.

Maybe upgrade to Emotiva or just a simple Onkyo, haven't decided yet. I like plenty of power, 135 to 200 wpc would be my preference.

I plan to add software control to the Ocelot, perhaps HouseBot.

http://www.kathiejohnson.com/HomeTheater.html


----------

